# Changing an Autosleeper light bulb



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

No, not the joke about how many men.......................

I have posted on this topic rather than specifically the Autosleeper forum as i suspect the fitting i wish to open is likely to be generic and used on other vans as well.

The fitting is about 8 inches long, elongated oval, gold with black rocker switch at one end and a white opaque oval plastic inner cover.

Think it might be a lumo eclipse. http://www.waudbys.co.uk/products/12v-lighting.html

I have removed the two screws (either end) and tried to ease the fitting off the ceiling. no joy

The white plastic inner cover must release without the screws as when i squeeze it i can see two further screws mounting the unit to the ceiling.

Don't want to force it as i know what the outcome would be!!!

Can ring Autosleeper on monday, but i bet the members here can solve it for me.

Secondary question.

I bought a small safe and propose to bolt through the floor under a locker. Any info on the thickness of the floor, composition of the floor materials, drawbacks or observations would be very welcome.

Thanks in advance.

Davy


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi davey
I had an a/s with similar lights, the covers had two small pieces on each side which clipped into the back body of the light. you need to squeeze the cover across its width , both ends at the same time.
Take care they get brittle with age (like me)


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Phil.

I was not near the van today, but was beginning to think it might be something like that.

I shall try tomorrow.

Just last week had to remove the rear light cluster on the car to beplace a bulb, always on tenterhooks about using force on these things!!!!

Dont even mention car headlight bulb replacement on most cars nowdays.

Appreciate your help. Thanks.

All the best,


Davy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Teamsaga is right Davy.

It is best to try to squeeze one side in and leave the other side located on its pegs. Then it can be rotated downwards, and it is stressed a bit less than squeezing hard enough to release both sides at once.

Does that make sense???

Had to replace mine with flusher fittings because I kept bashing my head on them! 8O 

Dave


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks to 

teamsaga and Zebedee.

I removed the light today, It is as you say, held by 4 lugs about 1cm from each end of the white opaque shade on either side.

I had to resort to forcing a screwdriver between the gold surround and the shade to unscrew the whole unit, even then i needed to use a flat driver to prise the lugs from their locations. Hope they used long life tubes as i dont fancy doing that too often. Definately going brittle.

All the best.


Davy


----------

